# student visa subsequent entrant processing time



## 21072624 (May 19, 2017)

Hi there,

I am currently started my master course, and my wife (from China) want to join me. She lodged the subsequent entrant application on 20th April, however the visa application status is still shown as received for a month. we are wondering when can it be progressed? And we know all the student visa related applications are processing in Adelaide office, so can we call the Adelaide office to ask them for more detail regrading this problem?

Cheers,
Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You just need to be patient. They can take up to 3 months. I have had one in 2 weeks, but it included a very detailed submission on the GTE.


----------



## bibekkafle (May 20, 2017)

21072624 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am currently started my master course, and my wife (from China) want to join me. She lodged the subsequent entrant application on 20th April, however the visa application status is still shown as received for a month. we are wondering when can it be progressed? And we know all the student visa related applications are processing in Adelaide office, so can we call the Adelaide office to ask them for more detail regrading this problem?
> 
> ...


It generally takes upto 3 months. If your wife has provided all the necessary documents during the time of visa lodge then there's nothing to worry about. Many of my friends got their visas in a matter of month or even less. However, there's been cases where the process has prolonged upto 4 or even 5 months. So be patient and hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## 21072624 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks guy, really hope she can come here asap


----------



## migrationhelp123 (May 27, 2017)

You need to wait as processing time varies from 1 month to 3 months


----------



## Lizliz (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi there, may I know if I wanna apply subsequent entrant visa for husband, the online application details all is about me or my husband? Please help ^^
Abit confuse, GET is husband to write or me? History of travel is mine one or husband one?
Please help^^


----------



## hassan123md (Jul 18, 2017)

*hassan*

hi all. is any one of you can help me by answering my question. as i applied for student spouse visa on 28th of march 2017. still no result. no update. i want to know maximum how long they can hold file without any replay?


----------



## mr.oggy (Jul 21, 2017)

is ineterview compulsory for student (subsequent entrant) visa?


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

Dear sir / Ma'am 


My name is Ramesh Patel and I am from India,
My wife is in Australia on under 500 sub class student visa.
I want to apply for my dependant visa but i have some questions which Is very important for me to know what is the minimum requirement of educational qualification of dependant. I left my studies after 5th semester because i want to start my own business today i have my own business which is registered by Indian government so I want to know, Is there any educational limit for student dependant visa ?
Please reply me soon and in brif to clear my doubts.


Thanks


----------



## mr.oggy (Jul 21, 2017)

Patelnenesh said:


> Dear sir / Ma'am
> 
> My name is Ramesh Patel and I am from India,
> My wife is in Australia on under 500 sub class student visa.
> ...


I think Higher education passed(+2) is minimum requirement for dependant visa.


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

I passed 12th science then i enrolled in engineering then I completed 2 years in engineering then i start my business our marriage is 9 years old 

So now suggestion me sir


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

Dear sir / Ma'am 


My name is Ramesh Patel and I am from India,
My wife is in Australia on under 500 sub class student visa.
I want to apply for my dependant visa but i have some questions which Is very important for me to know what is the minimum requirement of educational qualification of dependant. I have completed my 10th class then enrolled in science stream i have completed my 12th science then i enrolled in Engineering I left my studies after 5th semester because i want to start my own business today i have my own business which is registered by Indian government so I want to know, Is there any educational limit for student dependant visa ?
Please reply me soon and in brif to clear my doubts.


Thanks


----------



## engadnan1989 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi, a quick question about the GTE. 

The GTE Section within the Online Application Form doesn't provide enough space (merely 17,000 characters). So, can we just specify here that the 'Complete GTE has been Attached' or we have to write a short version here too?


----------



## kyuyhenn (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi there,

I am currently holding student visa. and my husband applied Student Subsequent Enterant Visa (500). He lodged the subsequent entrant application on 9th June 2017, however the visa application status is still shown as received for a month. we are wondering when can it be progressed? and also my husband haven't do the health assessment (medical check up) until now. 
how long normally you guys get your visa ? and normally when they need you to do medical check up? 

Cheers,


Yhenn


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

hassan123md said:


> hi all. is any one of you can help me by answering my question. as i applied for student spouse visa on 28th of march 2017. still no result. no update. i want to know maximum how long they can hold file without any replay?


Hello have your spouse got the visa?


----------



## Tarita Moureen (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 
Did anyone get any update?


----------



## goaus (Aug 22, 2017)

21072624 said:


> Thanks guy, really hope she can come here asap


Did your family got VISA ?


----------



## hemanthgog (Aug 25, 2017)

*Visa Processing Time*

Hi guys,
Even i have lodged 500 subsequent entrant visa in the 1st week of April but, no answer from immigration yet. I emailed to them but they didn't replied me back. This is frustrating and taking forever to process the application. Please update us guys if you receive any reply in your cases. Pretty much we are all on same situation. Thank you.


----------



## goaus (Aug 22, 2017)

hassan123md said:


> hi all. is any one of you can help me by answering my question. as i applied for student spouse visa on 28th of march 2017. still no result. no update. i want to know maximum how long they can hold file without any replay?


Hi Hassan , any update on your spouse visa


----------



## liangxu meng (Nov 26, 2017)

Lizliz said:


> Hi there, may I know if I wanna apply subsequent entrant visa for husband, the online application details all is about me or my husband? Please help ^^
> Abit confuse, GET is husband to write or me? History of travel is mine one or husband one?
> Please help^^


Hi, I am applying for my wife now and i got same question with you, do you know what it is request now?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

hassan123md said:


> hi all. is any one of you can help me by answering my question. as i applied for student spouse visa on 28th of march 2017. still no result. no update. i want to know maximum how long they can hold file without any replay?


Hey Hassan , You said you are waiting for student spouse visa. What does that mean? Student or spouse vise? Where are you from? It is abnormal for student vise to take such a long time.


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

hemanthgog said:


> Hi guys,
> Even i have lodged 500 subsequent entrant visa in the 1st week of April but, no answer from immigration yet. I emailed to them but they didn't replied me back. This is frustrating and taking forever to process the application. Please update us guys if you receive any reply in your cases. Pretty much we are all on same situation. Thank you.


Hi there , have u had any decision on your application? Kindly update us


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

hi ,

Have you received your student dependent visa ..?


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

*student visa subsequent*

Hi.

if any one knows please update me student visa subsequent entrant processing time ..


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

abin babu said:


> Hi.
> 
> if any one knows please update me student visa subsequent entrant processing time ..


When did u apply??


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

hi i applied on 11th October 2017..status is showing application received at VFS UAE


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

abin babu said:


> hi i applied on 11th October 2017..status is showing application received at VFS UAE


Though it shows 52 to 59 days to process at immi-account but in reality the processing time is 3 to 4 months for Student dependent visa application. However u can ask for update of your application after 59 days elapsed. Or else wait and pray.... ? hope this helps.


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jashbd said:


> Though it shows 52 to 59 days to process at immi-account but in reality the processing time is 3 to 4 months for Student dependent visa application. However u can ask for update of your application after 59 days elapsed. Or else wait and pray.... ? hope this helps.


have you got ur visa..?how long taken u r processing?


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

abin babu said:


> Jashbd said:
> 
> 
> > Though it shows 52 to 59 days to process at immi-account but in reality the processing time is 3 to 4 months for Student dependent visa application. However u can ask for update of your application after 59 days elapsed. Or else wait and pray.... ? hope this helps.
> ...


Hi sorry for late reply , I applied on September , still waiting for an answer. 
What about you , any news ??


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

hy sorry for the delay ..no still not yet received ,please update me if you received


----------



## jonnyquest (Dec 14, 2017)

*College and school fees in Tasmania*

Hi group members,

I have a question and requesting for your help.

My wife is planning to study in Australia and me and our 4 year daughter is am coming their as a dependent. We are planning to come to Tasmania.

We want to know which city will cheaper in terms of collage for my wife and school fees for my child.

Kindly assisst with your inputs.

Regards,


----------



## karun jain (Jan 11, 2018)

*student subsequent entrant visa not yet granted*

Hi,
I have applied my wife's subsequent entrant visa 500 on 29th Aug 2017 and I have received no reply from the immigration. When contacting them they asked me to communicate via email. I have sent email to them twice, once on 13th dec and another one on 9th jan, still no reply from them. Can you please suggest me what should i do?


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

karun jain said:


> Hi,
> I have applied my wife's subsequent entrant visa 500 on 29th Aug 2017 and I have received no reply from the immigration. When contacting them they asked me to communicate via email. I have sent email to them twice, once on 13th dec and another one on 9th jan, still no reply from them. Can you please suggest me what should i do?


HI Any update


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jashbd said:


> Hi sorry for late reply , I applied on September , still waiting for an answer.
> What about you , any news ??


hi any update ?


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jashbd said:


> Though it shows 52 to 59 days to process at immi-account but in reality the processing time is 3 to 4 months for Student dependent visa application. However u can ask for update of your application after 59 days elapsed. Or else wait and pray.... ? hope this helps.


hi any update ?


----------



## Jay johnson (Nov 25, 2017)

I applied on 20th august 2017 still no reply damn its taking forever. No medical yet!!!


----------



## shrhir (Jan 20, 2018)

Jashbd said:


> Though it shows 52 to 59 days to process at immi-account but in reality the processing time is 3 to 4 months for Student dependent visa application. However u can ask for update of your application after 59 days elapsed. Or else wait and pray.... ? hope this helps.


i have also lodge my file on 10th sept 2017, (student dependent spouse visa) but did not receive any update not even medical nothing


----------



## lemuelspratt (Feb 4, 2018)

Jay johnson said:


> I applied on 20th august 2017 still no reply damn its taking forever. No medical yet!!!


Joe , this is lemuel, did u get any response yet. even i am waiting for the visa, i appilied on 25 october


----------



## lemuelspratt (Feb 4, 2018)

hi guys, i applied for dependant visa on 25 october and i am still waiting for the response, does any one know how much time will it take for the processing.

thanks


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jay johnson said:


> I applied on 20th august 2017 still no reply damn its taking forever. No medical yet!!!


hy jay any update


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

lemuelspratt said:


> hi guys, i applied for dependant visa on 25 october and i am still waiting for the response, does any one know how much time will it take for the processing.
> 
> thanks


Hy lemuel ,

This is abin ...please update once you get visa.....what is the status shows in your visa application in immi account? can you check and update ...when was your medical done ?


----------



## lemuel (Feb 5, 2018)

abin babu said:


> Hy lemuel ,
> 
> This is abin ...please update once you get visa.....what is the status shows in your visa application in immi account? can you check and update ...when was your medical done ?


hi Abin, this is lemuel its still received bro


----------



## lemuel (Feb 5, 2018)

when did u apply for the visa bro, i applied on oct 25


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

lemuel said:


> when did u apply for the visa bro, i applied on oct 25


i applied on 11 oct 2017 ..still no response ...


----------



## lemuel (Feb 5, 2018)

abin babu said:


> i applied on 11 oct 2017 ..still no response ...


ya bro, can u send me ur email address so that i can contact u
or mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## lemuel (Feb 5, 2018)

or wats app me on +918125882172


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

lemuel said:


> or wats app me on +918125882172


hy [email protected] gmail.com this is my email id please keep in touch


----------



## Deep1986 (Mar 7, 2018)

U got ur visa ??? Any update


----------



## Deep1986 (Mar 7, 2018)

Any updates???


----------



## SumanS (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all even I applied on oct 11 and haven't heard back.. has anyone heard yet


----------



## Twinpatel (Apr 13, 2018)

hey i hve lodged my file on 5th of april 2018..my husband goes to australia in February on student visa..at the time of his lodgement he was single not married but we got married after he got his visa granted..how long will it take me for grant!!! Its very frustrating for me to wait..what is the minimum time for student subsequent entrant visa 500 ?? And what maximum!! Thanks and regards Please tell me


----------



## amir1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Twinpatel said:


> hey i hve lodged my file on 5th of april 2018..my husband goes to australia in February on student visa..at the time of his lodgement he was single not married but we got married after he got his visa granted..how long will it take me for grant!!! Its very frustrating for me to wait..what is the minimum time for student subsequent entrant visa 500 ?? And what maximum!! Thanks and regards Please tell me


everyonw is saying that it will take about 4-5 months ... 
how much estimated time showing on your immi account ?


----------



## Gurprabh (Jun 23, 2018)

Hlw did u get your visa


----------



## arzh2 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have lodged my application yesterday. I had my medical assessment done prior to submitting the application. What is the current timeline?


----------



## kausri2008 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey, I applied on 28th may and the application is still in received, so I guess more than two months at least.


----------



## arzh2 (Jul 11, 2018)

kausri2008 said:


> Hey, I applied on 28th may and the application is still in received, so I guess more than two months at least.


Hello, My approximate time shows to be 64 days to 4 months. What does yours show?


----------



## Lakhwinders98 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi guys
My application for student subsequent loged on 2nd feb but still no response.
How long taks time for my application


----------



## kausri2008 (Jul 16, 2018)

arzh2 said:


> Hello, My approximate time shows to be 64 days to 4 months. What does yours show?


It shows the same for me too


----------



## kausri2008 (Jul 16, 2018)

Lakhwinders98 said:


> Hi guys
> My application for student subsequent loged on 2nd feb but still no response.
> How long taks time for my application


What does your application status? Is it still received?


----------



## kausri2008 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey all, I applied on May 28th and got it on July 17th. So this is the tentative timeline I guess.
Cheers


----------



## Lakhwinders98 (Jul 16, 2018)

Now my status is furthur assesment


----------



## Lakhwinders98 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I have loged my application as student subsequent subclass 500 on 2nd feb 2018
Still i have no response . Now my application status on further assesment.
I want know how much time i have to wait for visa or any reply


----------



## arzh2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Apparently, my processing time now shows 55 days to 89 days. Is it changed for everyone?


----------



## Twinpatel (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey i hve lodged on 5 th april but still no response...any body got their visa??


----------



## Twinpatel (Apr 13, 2018)

Have u got it???


----------



## reet19k (Aug 5, 2018)

😍
Hi! I'm reet from India.my husband is studying in Sydney and we got married in February 2018 and he lodged my students subsequent entrant visa subclass 500 file in the month of May from Sydney but we still haven't got any response and they even don't ask for medical.can someone tell me how long it will take?


----------



## arzh2 (Jul 11, 2018)

I just got my grant today. It took 27 days. From 11th July 2018 to 7th August 2018, went from received to finalised.


----------



## Twinpatel (Apr 13, 2018)

arzh2 said:


> I just got my grant today. It took 27 days. From 11th July 2018 to 7th August 2018, went from received to finalised.


 can i have your mail address?


----------



## arzh2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Twinpatel said:


> can i have your mail address?


PM'ed you.


----------



## Twinpatel (Apr 13, 2018)

Got my grant today...i have lodged my file student subsequent entrant in april2018 from delhi..


----------



## Amreen begum337 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all...i have applied fr spouse visa on 22 aprl. ...aftr 3 mnths of waitng i got medical request frm the departmnt n aftr submitting medical clearance reprts... Now again i receved a request fr financial capacity...does any1 have idea abut it y they r askng this1????


----------



## Randhawa bawa (Aug 29, 2018)

Any one got visa


----------



## Poojag (Nov 30, 2018)

Is there anybody who has applied in March and still awaiting reply?


----------



## Vijena (Aug 11, 2018)

*Subsequent Entrant 500*



Jeremy Hooper said:


> You just need to be patient. They can take up to 3 months. I have had one in 2 weeks, but it included a very detailed submission on the GTE.


Hi Jeremy, 
I am on a student visa in Australia since July 2018. My husband ( married since February 2018) wants to join me. I created an immi account for him and submitted his application on the 8th of December . I wrote a small GTE like i did on my student visa application. I got mine in 3weeks time. I was not aware it is so complicated for the subsequent entrant. The status is still 'received'. Do you think you can still help me? 

Vijena


----------



## Vijena (Aug 11, 2018)

It says 49 - 65days on the application


----------



## Vijena (Aug 11, 2018)

you are scaring me .. since March?


----------



## rajdeep36244 (Nov 17, 2018)

my wife is in melbourne nd i applied my visa on 14 aug 2018, but yet result is pending ,,plz tell me the maximum time for that visa as well as tell me can we ask the question regarding this from embassy?


----------

